# [SOLVED] Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue



## DPJenkins (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry to dig up an old topic, I've just got the same issue myself and found this thread through my google search. 

The issue is very similar. ONLY during GPU heavy operations, my display is cutting out as if there hdmi cable has been pulled out "no input detected". I've got the latest drivers. I downloaded a video stress test (FurMark) and it crashes every time after only around 15 seconds. My computer remains on, with the fans blowing pretty hard - and I have to hold down the power button to turn it off. The good thing about the stress test is that it displays the fan power and GPU temperature, which remain below 50, usually 30-45. 

I thought it may have been my PSU, so bought a good reputation antec 650 true power PSU, and after installing it today full of hope... it remains the same.

Custom built in Oct 2010, but I've been busy and avoided games apart from World of Warcraft (which it doesn't crash on) so this problems only recently been my focus. The spec is: 
EVGA GTX460.
Gigabute H55M-UD2H mobo.
Inter Core i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz, 4 cores.
4gig (2 sticks) corsair RAM. 
Antec 650W truepower PSU (brand new).

I've written to both the company I bought it from, and EVGA to enquire about a possible warranty claim. 

ANY advice is welcome, and I would be highly grateful to anyone who takes their time to try and help me understand and possibly fix my issue. Thank you.


----------



## DPJenkins (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Alright, I downloaded afterburner v2.1.0 and Kombustor v2.0.0 was with it. I first opened afterburner, and my computer was idling at around 42C. 
The values displayed on the afterburner application for my GTX 460 is: 
Core Voltage (mV): blank 
Core Clock (MHz) 720 
Shader Clock (MHz) 1440 
Memory Clock (MHz) 1800 
Fan Speed (%) Auto 30. 

I decided to run the KMARK BENCHMARK Preset: Normal (1280x720 fullscreen). It was fullscreen so I wasn't able to monitor it in afterburner, though I looked at the online display during the test. 
GPU Temp: 98 
Core Clock: 720 
Mem clock: 1800 
Shader clock: 1440 
VDDC: 0.950V 
GPU usage: 98.0 
Mem usage: 488.1MB 

Also, here are the details from the MSI Kombuster Score screen, under Benchmark Data. 
kmark normal preset (Open GL 4). 
Graphics score: 1904 points (36 fps) 
PhysX score: 2529 points (67 fps, 141 sps) 
Combined Score: 1667 points (10 FPS, 86 SPS) 
PhysX version 9100514 (PhysX GPU) 
Res: 1280 x720(fullscreen) 
Antialiasing: 4x MSAA - PostFX: ON 
FPS: min=10, max=77 avg=31 
Max GPU temp: 99 C 


I ran the "Burn-in test" on default settings, and after 40 seconds of running it crashed in the way described in my original post. CPU temp got to stuck at around 100C.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Hi, welcome to TSF

I've moved your posts to a new thread to avoid confusion.

Both your graphics card and CPU are overheating at 98-100C.

"_CPU temp got to stuck at around 100C._" - Is this a typo, do you mean GPU? If the CPU is 100C, reapply some fresh thermal paste and make sure the heatsink is properly clipped to the motherboard.

What's your case ventilation like? Is there a large fan at the front pulling in cool air and another large fan at the top rear blowing warm air out, and is there a clear airflow path in the middle?

Make a note of all the temperatures and PSU voltages listed in BIOS, then reboot and take a screenshot of HWMonitor while putting the GPU/CPU under stress with a fullscreen game (alt-tab to switch between fullscreen and desktop). Post back with both sets of readings so we can compare idle and full load performance.

Does the GPU fan speed increase when the temperature rises? If not, change it from fixed/manual to auto.

What make/model was your old PSU, and how long did you use it with the GTX460 for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Brand & Mode of the PSU the Antec replaced?


----------



## DPJenkins (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Yes, the CPU was a typing error - it was meant to be GPU. 

The old PSU was a Corsaid 400W that was bought in October 2010. As far as I'm aware this issue has always existed, just I went through a large phase of only playing non-GPU-intensive games which kept me unaware of them. The graphics card says it requires a 450W PSU in the manual, but a friend who built computers informed me it should still be fine and this would save me on energy bills as long as I didn't plan on overclocking.

I have the antec 300 case, which indeed has a fan on the side and the top which I've ensured are unobstructed. I am using the default fans that came with the case, I didn't think I'd need more unless I intended to overclock (which I do not). 

The fan definitely does speed up, it's a noisy thing so hard not to notice!! but yes. I played some games quickly then with the on-screen display to monitor the GPU temp and fan. Played world of warcraft, temp seemed 80C, fan at quite a low speed. When I played counterstrike source, the temperature was constantly above 90 degrees, and fan around 75%. When temperature got to 98 or 99, fan would switch to 100%, it'd go back down to low 90 degrees for a little. This cycle loosely repeated on a frequent basis. I didn't see the temp reach 100. 

I'm just about to head to work, so I can't right now post the bios or download HWmonitor. But here are the readings from Afterburner Hardware Monitor while idling at this very moment:
GPU Temp: 33-34
GPU Usage: 0 -19 (meaning it once peaked to 19 during the last minute, but is flatline 0 otherwise)
Fanspeed: 30 (this is on auto atm).
Fan tachometer: 1260
Core Clock: 51
Shader Clock: 101
Memory Clock: 135
Memory Usage: 88MB

Thanks for your replies already. I'm starting to feel that it may be a fault with the graphics card, as the max temp of the GTX460 is 104C, and so for it to be getting to 90-100 playing things such as counterstrike really implies it's overheating and not even under intense GPU stress.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

The GTX460 needs a good quality 650W PSU. Your graphics card might be damaged after running it for so long with not enough power.

Your friend who advised you to use a 400W to save on energy bills was wrong. The computer will only use the power it needs, nothing more, but if it's not getting enough power, that's when the problems start. The important factor for PCIE graphics cards is the PSU's +12V output. It also needs enough PCIE power connectors.

Even though Corsair are considered one of the top PSU manufacturers, their 400W PSU doesn't have enough +12V amps (only 30A), and it only has one PCIE connector. Your graphics card needs 40A and two 6-pin PCIE connectors

The max temp for the GTX460 might be 104C, but if you want it to last it should be around 70C while gaming with the fan speed at 50-60%. Your current idle temp of 33C is good, so for it to jump up to around 90-100C while gaming means something is very wrong.


----------



## DPJenkins (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Hi Koala, thanks for the reply. An update on the situation, having contacted EVGA they have authorised an RMA and I sent it to them today. The downside is £15 postage, but then if I get a fully functioning 460 or better in return, then it is worth it in my eyes. I mean... I bought deus ex 3 weeks ago and haven't been able to play more than 10 minutes worth!

Thanks for the info regarding the PSU. The corsair had a PCI-E 6pin, and then an adapter to create another 6 pin. I agree the power was too weak though. I don't quite understand about the amps and voltage to look out for on PSU's though, can you check a graphics card specification and compare it to a PSU or is there some experienced-based-guidelines that people go by?

I'd love a cooler graphics card, and my girlfriend will appreciate the quieter fan - compared to the constant 100% fan she's had to live with!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

If the PSU only has a single 6-pin PCIE connector, that makes it unsuitable for a graphics card that needs two connectors. PCIE-Molex adapters should not be used.

The _minimum_ guideline for PCIE cards that we use is a 550W PSU with 40A/+12V, an 80% efficiency rating, the correct number of PCIE connectors, and a 3-5 year warranty. More demanding cards need more power, so 650-750W is common for high-end gaming cards.

Let us know how you get on with the new PSU and replaced graphics card. You should be able to run it at 50% fan speed, which is almost silent.


----------



## DPJenkins (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Hey gents, just a quick message to give you an update. Received my RMA GTX 460 back today from EVGA, and first thing I did was run the same stress test I did before.

I am pleased to say the results were great. The temp didn't go above 58, and slowly ramped up from 31 to that over the 2 minutes. Nothing like the 99C in 5 seconds I had before. 

Here are more details results for those interested:
kmark normal preset (Open GL 4). 
Graphics score: 2674 points (49 fps) 
PhysX score: 2673 points (77 fps, 147 sps) 
Combined Score: 2135 points (17 FPS, 102 SPS) 
PhysX version 9100514 (PhysX GPU) 
Res: 1280 x720(fullscreen) 
Antialiasing: 4x MSAA - PostFX: ON 
FPS: min=17, max=91 avg=41 
Max GPU temp: 58 C 

Not only is the temperature normal, but it seems to be performing significantly better than before which pleases me. 

I'd like to close through thanking all who tried to help me during my difficulties. You gave me the confidence and advice to resolve this, so thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia GTX 460 crash issue*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------

